
H1B Impact and Trump Uncertainty Principle - markwhiteii
http://blog.perchingtree.com/trump-uncertaintity-h1b-visa/
======
ConfuciusSay02
When the standard operating procedure for companies is to post fake job ads
with the sole purpose of not hiring an American, in order to get around the
law, you know it's not working as intended.

Watch lawyers (criminals) teach companies how to break the law:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCbFEgFajGU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCbFEgFajGU)

Any tech CEO talking about "we're lacking skilled workers" or "we need more
STEM workers" is deliberately perpetuating a system that is objectively
defrauding Americans out of jobs. The companies are doing it for no other
reason than to reduce labor costs, and they are using shady loopholes that
should be enforced, but are not.

The very first thing Trump could do is actually enforce the current laws,
including increasing penalties, such as massive personal liability for
management and investors of guilty companies.

------
markwhiteii
A pretty detailed write up on how H1B could be tightened. The GAO study is
interesting and most of us never knew that such a study existed

~~~
markwhiteii
There is more discussion on Quora here on this.

[https://www.quora.com/How-will-the-H1-B-visa-process-
change-...](https://www.quora.com/How-will-the-H1-B-visa-process-change-due-
to-a-Trump-presidency)

